# 3ter Exori-Martins Cup



## MichaelB (6. April 2003)

Moin,

das war also der dritte Exori-Martins Cup... oder was ich davon mitbekommen habe.

Um kurz nach zwölf wurde ich an unserem Treffpunkt Aral-Tanke vor Fehmarn von JürgenS und Andreas Michael mit "Mahlzeit" begrüßt, in einem kleinen Stau auf der A1 bei Scharbeutz hatte ich zehn Minuten liegen gelassen. Gegen kurz nach halb eins kam Dorschman an und somit war Team1 komplett und wir fuhren zum Dänschendorfer Hof, wo Kev und sein Bruder den Kampf gegen das Schnitzel mit Pommes anscheinend gewonnen hatten. Team2 war damit auch komplett.
Nach und nach trafen alle 187 Teilnehmer der Veranstaltung ein und der für meinen Geschmack viel zu kalte Raum füllte sich - auch mit ordentlich Zigarettenqualm. 

Manner vom FFT versorgte uns mit Ostsee-Wattis, Super Service!

Die Sektoren wurden bekannt gegeben, von A-E waren es Bojendorf, Altenteil, Teichhof, Niobe und Presen.
Ich hatte den Platz 13 im Sektor A und war eigentlich nicht unglücklich darüber, es hätte schlimmer kommen können...

Bevor es ans Wasser ging bekam ich noch Bleie von Andreas, auf diesem Wege nochmal vielen Dank, und Dorschman gab mir eine seiner Doppelhakenmontagen, auch hierfür nochmal Danke!

Dann ging es an den Strand und ein erster Blick über den neu angelegten Deich in Bojendorf ließ erkennen, daß es kein Kindergeburtstag werden würde... ein genauer Blick hingegen ließ sofort erkennen, daß ein vernüftiges Angeln einfach nicht möglich war. Scharfer Wind um (geschätzt) 6-7 aus Nord und eine mehr als kräftige Welle sorgten für die Entscheidung, daß man umziehen muß. Bloß wohin...? Bei den Voraussetzungen wäre mir der Sund bzw die Südküste am liebsten gewesen.

Nach einigem Hin und Her kam José himself zum Parkplatz und gab als Ausweichstrand Süssau bekannt.

Nach sportlicher Fahrt, während der ich auf deutlich bessere Bedingungen hoffte, kamen wir dort an - und mit uns die Ernüchterung. 
Jetzt hatten wir den Wind von links statt von rechts und als Dreingabe ohne Ende Krautgang. 

Nachdem ich erst mein Beachbuddy beim besten Willen nicht aufgebaut bekam, dann binnen Sekunden alles sandgestrahlt war und mein für Seitenwind in dieser Stärke völlig ungeeignetes Dreibein zweimal umgekippt war, kam die Erkenntnis, daß es wohl mehr als schwierig werden sollte mit Angeln. 
Kaum reingeworfen füllte sich die Schnur mit Kraut, der Seitenwind sorgte schon beim Wurf für einen kräftigen Schnurbogen und somit noch mehr Angriffsfläche die Unterwasserwiese.

Mir wurde schnell klar, daß auch das wenig mit Angeln zu tun hatte - nichts gegen kräftigen Wind und Kälte, aber gegen Krautgang bin ich echt allergisch!

Bevor ich neben einem insgesamt doch stolzen Preis für Startgebühr, Köder und Fahrtkosten auch noch Material vernichtet hätte, habe ich es lieber ganz geknickt. 

Angeln soll Spaß machen - und DAS machte keinen Spaß!

Ich war nicht der Einzige und nicht der Erste, der vorzeitig zusammen gepackt hatte - man muß akzeptieren können wenn es keinen Sinn macht.

Es war meine erste Teilnahme an solch einer Veranstaltung - das ganze Brimbamborium vorher und hinterher ist nicht so mein Ding. Ich bin doch eher Just-for-fun-Angler.

Ich bin gespannt, was die Teilnehmer zu berichten haben die beinhart bis zum Ende durchgehalten haben.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Palerado (6. April 2003)

Oh Schei..
Das hört sich nciht gut an.
Ihr habt euch so gefreut und dann das.
Das mit dem Kraut ist echt nicht lustig.

Bei dem Wetter heute habe ich noch an Euch gedacht (UI. die Jungs haben ne super Brandung). Damit habe ich natürlich nicht gerechnet.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (6. April 2003)

Moin!
Das ist nicht schön. Aber ich habe das befürchtet das es euch so hart treffen wird denn es war ja für das gesamte Wochenende starker Sturm aus Nord angesagt. Darum ist auch unser heutiges Vereinsangeln mit der Odysseus ausgefallen. Pech eben.
Angeln ist nun mal eine Outdoorveranstaltung und da wird so was immer wieder passieren. Man hofft nur immer das es beim nächsten mal besser wird und ich bin mir sicher beim nächsten mal hast du mehr Glück!  
So nun bin ich aber auch gespannt was die anderen zu berichten haben.


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (6. April 2003)

*Yes*

Moin Mädels,

kann kaum schreiben mit meinem Muskelkater :c 


Das war Geil! Hart aber herzlich oder wie sich das schimpft. Ich stand statt in Altenteil (Das wäre Super geworden) nun leider in Miramar mit Rückenwind und Strömungen ohne Ende. Die ersten beiden Würfe versanken sogleich in Knietiefen Schlick am Grund und dank meiner guten Krallenbleie ließ ich ersten beiden Keulenschnüre dort wo ich sie hingeworfen hatte  Dann kamen 2 Untermaßige Platte und ein Abgänger der wärend einer Krautpullphase die Gelegenheit nutze sich zu verabschieden. Die einzigen beiden maßige Dorsche konnte ich direkt vor meinen Füßen fangen mit zirka 20Kg Kraut / Schlick auf der Schnur.

Alles in allem ein schweres fischen, was dennoch eigentlich Spaß gemacht hat mit 20er geflochtener und nur einer Rute ging alles wie Butter.

Die anschließende Tombola hatte es aber in sich. Super Preise, reichlich von 9 FFTlern konnten 8 was abräumen, Norge Bootsrute, Räucherofen, Reisetasche, 2 Gerätekoffer, Kleinkram und ich eine Erstklassige Pilkrute mit 60 bis 180 gr WG (Exori Royal Mesh). 

Insgesamt wurden 310 Fische gefangen. Der besten Sektor war 109 Fische in Kraxdorf, um 90 in Süssau, die Insel blieb das Schlußlicht. 

Die Jungs vom AB wieder zu Treffen war natürlich ein Highlight.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (6. April 2003)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur neuen Rute. #h


----------



## JuergenS (6. April 2003)

So dann will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben.
Ausgelost war ich für Preesen,aber wie bei den anderen auch war hier ein Angeln nicht möglich.So landeten wir am Ende am Südstrand. War es in Preesen durch den Wind noch eisig kalt fanden wir hier bestes Wetter vor. Schade das der Strandkorbverleih nicht geöffnet hatte.:q Geschützt durch die Sanddüne im Rücken bekamen wir kaum etwas vom Wind, der hier leider in den Rücken blies,mit. Die Ostsee lag leicht gekräuselt vor uns und wer den Südstrand kennt weiß wie weit die Sandbank vom Strand aus ins Wasser läuft. Also waren kräftige weite Würfe erforderlich um wenigstens so nah wie möglich ans Ende der Sandbank zu kommen. Leider hatten wir auch hier mit Kraut zu kämpfen,was das Angeln nicht unbedingt zum Spaßfaktor werden ließ.Aber was soll´s,das beste draus gemacht und am Ende konnte ich neben einigen untermaßigen Plattfischen doch noch zwei Maßige für die Wertung vorweisen.
Bei einer Gesamtfangmenge von  33 Fischen bei 37 Anglern in unserem Sektor gar nicht mal so schlecht. :m
Schade das meine beiden Mitstreiter im Anglerboard Team Pech mit ihrem Strand hatten und vorzeitig die Segel gestrichen haben.
Naja und zur "After-Show-Party" sag ich mal lieber nichts da dies meine erste Teilnahme an einer solchen Veranstaltung war und ich keine Vergleichsmöglichkeiten hab.
Das solls von mir dazu gewesen sein.

PS: Warum Marco solchen Muskelkater hat kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.Soviele Fische hat er doch gar nicht aus der Brandung kurbeln müssen. :q :q :q


----------



## wolle (6. April 2003)

Schöne Berichte,der eine mit Pech,die anderen mit Glück.#h


----------



## Reppi (6. April 2003)

Was soll ich jetzt sagen.....schade oder doch super..;+ 
Aber das was ihr da gestern erlebt habt, ist wahrscheinlich gerade das ,was solch eine Veranstaltung ausmacht......man kann (leider) das Wetter nicht bestellen  
Ich könnte ja sagen Glück gehabt,dass ich nicht dabei war,aber trotzdem WÄRE ich gerne dabei gewesen( habe heute auch nur 3 Rotaugen in 4 Std gefangen...)
Und ich schätze mal das MichaelB ,wenn der erste Frust wech ist ,sein Dreibein zum Sechsbein umbaut   :q :q 
Hat denn ein AB-Team komplett durchgehalten ?


----------



## Andreas Michael (6. April 2003)

Eins vorweg es war für mich das teuerste Brandungsangeln Überhaupt!!!!!:c 

Also Wir trafen uns gegen 12.00-12.40 auf der Aral vor Fehmarn  Juergen war schon anwesend wo ich eintrudelte gegen 12.00 dann erschien auch MichaelB  und als letzter Dorschmann:q  auf gehts zum Dänschendorfer Hof ich vorweg.

Ziel war schnell erreicht kurz schauen wo man ( welchen Sektor und dann habe ich die Papiere für das AB- Team 1 abgeholt, AB Team 2 waren die Papiere schon abgeholt von Kevin ( Kev) und seinen Bruder Steven.

Im Saal haben wir uns dann erstmal kurz vorgestellt und es ging auch gleich los mit dem Fachsimpeln, eine sehr angeregte Unterhaltung ( immer noch guter dinge ).

Die Preise und die Pokale bestaunt welchen wir wohl davon uns abholen dürften:q :q :q 

So langsam wurde es auch voll im Saal, auch die Leutchen vom FFT waren mittlerweile eingetroffen, kurze Begrüßung und dann schnell mal zum Auto die Wattis und Seeringler holen.

Dann wurde mit etwas Verspätung durch Jose die Veranstaltung eröffnet wo auch die Mindestmaße von Fischen bekannt gegeben wurden, unbegreiflich für mich das mindestmass für Dorsch 35 cm naja egal SH ist eben Ausland :q .

Es wurden dann die Sektoren ausgelost, es standen zur Auswahl  Bojendorf, Teichhof, Altenteil, Presen und Niobe,
warum eigentlich nicht Westermakelsdorf  naja egal, bin mir nicht ganz sicher aber Kevin nach Altenteil, Steven nach Teichhof und ich nach Niobe Super  zu dem Zeitpunkt war ich mir sicher das wir eine reelle Chance haben auf einer der Vorderen Plätze  AB-Team 2 Jauuuuuuu
AB-Team 1 Juergen absulut begeistert kam nach Presen, MichaelB nach Bojendorf und Dorschmann nach Niobe
Aber wie ist es im Leben es kommt anders als man Denkt hihihi jeder ist dann zu seinem Platz gefahren hat wohl wie ich auch erstmal gewartet bis die Ordner den Startschuss gegeben haben um an den Platz zu gehen, also los langsam aufgebaut eine Brandung einfach nur GEIL  bft wohl so um 7 mit Boen und direkt ins Gesicht, 












grad aufgebaut da kam die Ernüchterung alles wieder abbauen hier kann man nicht angeln meinten zumindest einige und so wurde vom Veranstalter kurzerhand ein ander Platz bestimmt alles wieder einpacken so ein mist dachte ich aber was solls alles wieder ins Auto und wo geht’s jetzt hin ???????? aufs Festland nach Rosenfelde, Süssau, Kraksdorf und einige durften sich im Sund bei Mirrama rum ärgern.






Ich kam nach kraksdorf was von mir und Dorschmann erstmal gefunden werden musste junge eine Fahrt mit hindernissen aber zu guter letzt hatten wir es dann auch gefunden, also alles wieder raus aus dem Auto und zum Strand aufbauen, ich dachte nur so ein Mist seitenwind und auch nicht viel besser wie auf der Insel egal immer noch war ich guter dinge, die ersten probewürfe und dann kam auch bei mir schon zweifel Kraut ohne ende egal wie weit man wirft dann auch noch Seitenwind und Seitenströmung Klasse dachte ich aber los geht’s ist ja schliesslich Mannschaftsangeln Kralle dran und los gings  erster Wurf weit raus und die zweite angel ca 50 meter raus aber nüscht nur Kraut und bei der Die draussen lag einen abriss nach dem anderen also auch die zweite rute wieder näher ans Land geworfen hier durte ich mich dann nur mit dem Kraut beschäftigen aber es gab keine Abrisse mehr aber auch keine Fische .

Da mein Nachbar grad eine Platte gelandet hatte und er sagte das er sie weit draussen gefangen hatte musste ich mich durchringen auch wieder gas zu geben und es kam wie es kommen musste Bisse gute bisse und jedesmal beim anschlag abriss eine sch....e dachte ich was kann ich machen mittlerweile alle keulen wech diverse vorfächer aber aufgeben nein das kommt für mich nicht in frage also die letzte möglichkeit die ich hatte genutzt andere Rolle mit 0,45 schnur drauf und mit einer Angel weiter geangelt jetzt gings dachte ich konnte ich doch tatsächlich eine Platte fangen leider nur untermassig aber das scheint zu gehen wieder richtig gas gegeben und wie solls sein biss Rute krum anschlag und ohman wieder abriss das ging noch zweimal so und dann war bei mir schluss nur noch ca. 15 meter schnur auf der rolle um 22.50 musste ich abbrechen.
Ich fuhr also zum Dänschendorfer hof wo schon einige sassen die lange vor mir abgebrochen hatten, mit denen unterhielt ich mich und merkte schnell das ich in guter gesellschaft war, auch Sie hatten die Materialschlacht hinter sich nur mit dem unterschied Sie hatten vorher aufgehört bevor es teuer wurde.

So langsam trudelten auch die anderen ein.

In beiden AB-Teams gab es jeweils einen Fänger in unserer war es Steven der  2 massige ( Platte) hatte und Juergen der auch 2 massige Platte hatte.

Alles im allen Klasse Treffen, Klasse Bordies, immer gerne wieder.

Ps: Ich habe auch noch eine Rubbermaid Box gewonnen


----------



## Andreas Michael (6. April 2003)

So hier noch einige Bilder
konnte sie nicht mit im Beitrag reinstellen wurde mir jedesmal gesagt zuviele img befehle:c


----------



## MichaelB (6. April 2003)

Moin,

@Andreas: klasse Bílder #6
Hat denn jemand beim Fische raten gewonnen? 

@Reppi: der Frust war eigentlich schon recht bald weg und die Pläne für ein richtiges Dreibein nehmen auch Gestalt an. Meins ist zwar schon ganz okai, aber eben nicht bei so extremem Seitenwind.

Es war schön, wieder mal neue Boardies persönlich getroffen zu haben!
Ob ich an einer weiteren Veranstaltung in dieser Art teilnehmen werde weiß noch nicht... auf der einen Seite ist´s schon ganz nett, andererseits widerspricht es meinem Anspruch ans Angeln.
Schau mer mal...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (6. April 2003)

Tolle Bilder. Das war ja richtig Hardcorangeln. #r
Nur die harten kommen in den Garten. Ihr seid alle Helden.#6#6#6


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (6. April 2003)

*jau*

Es wurden 310 Fische gefangen.

Der dichteste beim Fischschätzen hatte 309 getippt, dann einer 307 und noch einer 306. Die Bekamen die Gutscheine.


----------



## Andreas Michael (6. April 2003)

der erste 500 euro der 2te 300 euro und der 3te 200 euro


----------



## Michael_B (6. April 2003)

Hi,

@ Andreas Michael



> Es wurden dann die Sektoren ausgelost, es standen zur Auswahl Bojendorf, Teichhof, Altenteil, Presen und Niobe,
> warum eigentlich nicht Westermakelsdorf naja egal,



Ich war am Wochenende auf Fehmarn und habe in Westermarkelsdorf gewohnt (danke an Laksos für den tollen Tip mit der Pension Seestern/Familie Wollin). 

In Westermarkelsdorf war so viel Wind, dass da gar nichts ging. Wir haben es mehrfach versucht, aber schon das Aufbauen war ein Abenteuer und wir haben einige Montagen verloren.

Wir haben mehrfach beobachtet, wie Angelkollegen auf den Deich kamen, sich umschauten und sofort wieder abfuhren.

Allerdings gab's ein paar Verrückte, die mind. 2 Tage dort gezeltet und geangelt haben (war das jemand aus dem Board, ich bin nicht rübergagangen?)

Wir sind mit 4 Mann 450 km gefahren, um von Freitag bis Sonntag zu angeln. Effektiv haben wir in der ganzen Zeit ca. 4 Stunden geangelt. Den Rest der Zeit haben wir mit der Suche nach etwas windstilleren Plätzen und viel Fahrerei verbracht. 

Im Sund bei Wulfen war dann zwar kaum Wind aber Kraut, so daß man beim Einholen kiloweise Zeugs an der Montage hatte  

Tja, war zwar an sich ein schönes Wochenende, aber angeltechnisch echt enttäuschend.


----------



## Andreas Michael (6. April 2003)

@ Michael_B 

also da sieht man das Du Fehmarn nicht ganz so gut kennst, denn Teichhof Altenteil und Niobe sind alle im norden der Insel wie auch Westermakelsdorf deshalb schrieb ich das

Denn Presen passt da irgendwie nicht so richtig rein zumindest nicht bei der Windrichtung

@ Lengalenga 

Ehrlich die Brandung war echt geil und ich habe auch nicht verstanden warum wir von da wech sind, denn in Krksdorf oder die anderen waren die verhältnisse eher schlechter denn Seitenwind in der Stärke kann nur das bringen was wir erlebt haben.

Aber egal es mussten dafür alle dadurch:q :q


----------



## JuergenS (7. April 2003)

@MS


> Ihr seid alle Helden



Danke für das Kompliment,aber ich seh mich nicht als Held.Bis auf das Kraut hatte ich in meinem Sektor eigentlich ein entspanntes Angeln.Da hatten die anderen an ihren Stränden doch mehr mit den Naturgewalten zu kämpfen.Ich respektiere auch die Entscheidungen meiner beiden Teamkollegen das angeln abzubrechen.Ich weiß nicht wie lange ich durchgehalten hätte bei den Umständen.

@Andreas Michael

Für den ersten gab es einen 1000 € Gutschein wenn ich mich recht erinnere.

@ MichaelB

Klar nehmen wir noch mal an einem solchen Event teil. Wir haben doch noch was gut zu machen. Das letzte Wochenende wird einfach abgehakt und gut isses.


----------



## MichaelB (7. April 2003)

Moin,

@Jürgen: wenn Du meinst... ich hab ja auch nicht gesagt, daß ich nie wieder an solch einem Event teilnehmen werde... kommt Zeit... und abgehakt ist das letzte Wochenende schon längst unter der Rubrik "character-building".
Im Kampf gegen Wind und vor allem Kraut :r  fiel mir bloß verstärkt ein/auf, warum ich eigentlich angeln gehe. Und ich bin eben noch nicht drauf gekommen wie ich mit anderen um die Wette entspannen und Spaß haben könnte 

@Lenga: auf den Fotos sieht das schon geil aus und ich hätte auch gedacht, daß es gegen den Wind eher geht als wenn der seitlich kommt. Bin allerdings nicht vor Ort gewesen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Andreas Michael (7. April 2003)

@ JuergenS es waren insgesammt 1000 euro zu gewinnen und wurde so verteilt wie ich gepostet hatte,

eins noch zu den Bildern von Niobe eskommt vielleicht nicht so rüber auf den Bildern aber die Wellen hatten im Brandungs bereich so um 0,5-1,5 meter :q :q 

Es wäre schon Hardcore angeln geworden aber es gibt ja für alles vernünftige Bleie :q  und Krallen, aber ich denke das deswegen einige gemosert haben weil die abstände zu den nächsten angler nur 30 schritte waren und das ist bei solchen Bedingungen viel zu wenig


----------



## MichaelB (7. April 2003)

Moin,

ich meine auch das es insgesamt 1000 Piepen zu gewinnen gab. Und das ist auch gut so, denn sonst müßte der arme José ja ein teurer Laden werden  

@Andreas: vernünftige 170er Bleie hatte ich auch endlich letzten Samstag 

@Jürgen: vielleicht haben wir wirklich was gutzumachen...
Und wie war sie nun, die After-Show-Party? Warscheinlich so wie man sich sowas vorstellt... 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## JuergenS (7. April 2003)

Ja ist ja gut.Ich hab mich vertan, es waren insgesamt 1000€, und für den ersten 500 €. Entschuldigung.

@MichaelB

Stinkenlangweilig.Total verqualmte Bude das sogar mir als Raucher die Augen getränt haben.Und dann war da noch die Bedienung- naja. Ob wirklich alle Menschen vom Affen abstammen wage ich zu bezweifeln. Bei der Schnelligkeit die die Bedienung an den Tag legte muß irgendwo in der AhnenTafel ne Weinbergschnecke mit drin stehen. :q Aber das Prob scheint da ja wohl an der Tagesordnung zu sein wenn man sich ältere Berichte von Marco durchliest.

@AndreasM

Zu Hause fiel mir gestern ein das ich ja eigentlich auch noch 2-3 von deinen Bleien mitnehmen wollte. Na egal beim nächsten Mal.


so jetzt muß ich erst mal mit meinem Auto in die Werkstatt. Die Kiste fing gestern Morgen 30 km vor Bremen an zu bocken, so das ich schon befüchtete nicht mehr bis nach Hause zu kommen.
Scheint irgendwie nicht genug Sprit mehr zu bekommen. Ich bin dann mit Tempo 60 nach Haus getuckert.Immer mit der Angst im Nacken das mein Auto den Geist aufgibt. :r


----------



## Kev (7. April 2003)

Moin Moin liebe Leidensgenossen...

bin ja wirklich der Letzte der los jammert, ABER:

Das war echt *******! Erst bin ich mit Steven gegen Mittag 12 Uhr noch nach Altenteil zum gucken gefahren - ideale Bedingungen!!! Dann, angekommen im Dänschendorfer Hof, erfuhren wir von Sven Freese, daß am vorigen Tag 18 Angler 300 maßige Fische gefangen hatten! Welch ein Ergebnis...! Das Losglück war dann auch unser - Altenteil hieß mein Sektor (Steven hatte Teichhof)! Besser ging nicht! Hier endete dann aber auch meine Glücksträhne. 
Am Sektor angekommen trauten wir unseren Augen nicht. Die 2-3 Leute, die der Meinung waren, daß man hier doch angeln könnte waren meiner Meinung nach Klug*******r - Hier ging gar nichts, was die "Fachleute" vom Exori-Team auch richtig erkannten. Man mußte also ausweichen und jetzt begann der Ärger erst richtig. "Wir können nicht aufs Festland! Wir müssen auf der Insel bleiben" hieß die Vorgabe der Betreuer! Sehr Fragwürdig, da im Enddeffekt 3 Sektoren aufs Festland umgezogen sind - wir nicht! Am besten gefangen wurde übrigens vom Festland aus... 
Ich selbst saß in Miramar und habe das Angeln aufgegeben, da ich nicht noch mehr Geld versenken wollte, als ich es an diesem Wochenende eh schon tat. Krautgang ohne Ende, daß hatte mit Angeln nichts zu tun. Links und rechts von mir ein Abriss nach dem Anderen. Abgesteckt wurde übrigens obwohl bereits ca. 10 Angler an dem Strandabschnitt saßen. Vor den Anglern, zwischen den Anglern, nach den Anglern... auch fragwürdig...! 
Ich hab dann die restlich Zeit bei Steven in Meeschendorf totgeschlagen. Hier war "gerade maßige oder untermaßige Butt am Badestrand angeln" agesagt. Aber wenigstens konnten die Jungs angeln...


----------



## MichaelB (7. April 2003)

Moin,

@Jürgen: so ähnlich hatte ich es mir auch vorgestellt... schon als wir von der Insel fuhren stand mein Entschluss, nicht wieder in den Dänschendorfer Hof zurück zu fahren, aber so weit sollte es ja nicht kommen...
Freu Dich doch wenn Dein Benzin-Monster endlich mal weniger von der teuren Suppe zu sich nimmt   

@Kev: dann hat ja echt die Hälfte der Boardies aufgegeben... aber wenn es keinen Sinn macht und statt dessen ohne Ende Material im Meer bleibt ist es wohl das Vernünftigste wenn man einsieht wann es vorbei ist.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Angelheini (7. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kev _
> Dann, angekommen im Dänschendorfer Hof, erfuhren wir von Sven Freese, daß am vorigen Tag 18 Angler 300 maßige Fische gefangen hatten! Welch ein Ergebnis...! Jungs angeln... [/B]



Moin,

er hat doch etwas übertrieben, der Sven  , denn die 18 Angler waren unsere Berliner Truppe und wir hatten an beiden Tagen zusammen "nur" 299 Fische mit 18 Anglerinnen und Anglern gefangen, wobei der Freitag mit über 200 Fischen in Altenteil bei Windstärke 5-6 von der Seite natürlich absolut TOP war.
Ich muß zugeben, dass ich mich am Samstag auch lieber an die Nordküste gestellt hätte, der Wind ließ nämlich im Laufe des Abends ganz ordentlich nach.
Wir sind dann nach Meeschendorf / Staberdorf (Ferienresidenz) umgezogen und hatten ein ganz gemütliches Angeln mit viel Kraut und ordentlich Fisch, sicherlich auch zum Ärgernis einiger Exori-Cup-Teilnehmer, die sich leider zu spät für diesen Strand entschieden hatten.
Aus Zeitgründen konnte ich leider nicht alle AB-ler persönlich kennenlernen, das Ambiente im Dänschendorfer Hof lud auch nicht gerade dazu ein. Für Nichtraucher nicht nur ein Anschlag auf die Bronchen.
Das Verlegen der Strände war sicherlich nur zum Guten aller Angler gedacht, die bei dieser Veranstaltung ja auch ihren Spaß haben sollten, nur leider ist der Süden Fehmarn nicht unbedingt eine Alternative, da man leider mit starker Strömung, mein BeachBuddy stand später unter Wasser, und Krautgang zu kämpfen hat.
Dieses wäre im Norden nicht passiert, es wäre mit Sicherheit ein hartes Angeln gewesen, aber bei der derzeitig guten Fischsituation auf Fehmarn in der Brandung hätten sich fast alle regelrecht besackt und keiner hätte Zeit gehabt, über das Wetter nachzudenken. Wir waren ja schon die ganze Woche da und hatten ware Sternenstunden erlebt, wir haben gefischt, bis alle Würmer alle waren, zwar keine großen Dorsche, aber Bisse, dass fast die Rutenständer umgerissen worden sind.
Der Großman-Cup im letzten Jahr hat es ja vorgemacht. Wenn man nicht weg kann, dann eben rein in den Wind und dann gibts auch Fisch 

Gruß Angelheini


----------



## Michael_B (7. April 2003)

Hi,

@Andreas Michael



> also da sieht man das Du Fehmarn nicht ganz so gut kennst, denn Teichhof Altenteil und Niobe sind alle im norden der Insel wie auch Westermakelsdorf deshalb schrieb ich das



Ja, die Strände sind mir auch bekannt, ich habe in Altenteil und Niobe auch schon geangelt. Ich hatte die Bemerkung so verstanden, dass Du dort bessere Bedingungen vermutet hast als in Altenteil/Niobe. Nichts für ungut...


----------



## Palerado (7. April 2003)

@Angelheini: Kannst Du mal ein wenig verraten wie Ihr geangelt habt?

Montagen, Wurfweite und dergleichen.
Im Moment versuche ich so viele Informationen wie möglich zu bekommen, damit unser Urlaub nächste Woche ein Erfolg wird.


----------



## JuergenS (7. April 2003)

@Palerado

Ich werd mal den Anfang machen und dir  meine Montagen vom Wochenende beschreiben.

Zu Anfang hab ich eine Rute mit 2-Haken-System und die andere mit 1-Haken überm Blei gefischt. Ohne Erfolg.
Ein Wechsel auf Nachläufermontagen  brachte dann endlich FischNachläufermontage 2 .
Ich hab mal Links gesetzt damit du dir die Montagen anschauen kannst.Allerdings hab ich andere Hakenclips verwendet,z.B. Impactshields. Aber es ging mir auch mehr darum dir das Prinzip der Montagen aufzuzeigen.
Ich hoffe ich hab dich jetzt nicht zu sehr verwirrt.
Was die Wurfweite betrifft kann ich dir nur raten die eine Rute so weit wie möglich raus zu feuern und die andere kürzer zu werfen.
Dann nach und nach die Montagen immer ein bißchen weiter ran kurbeln bis du den Fisch gefunden hast und schon weißt du beim nächsten Wurf wo der Fisch steht.


----------



## Andreas Michael (8. April 2003)

@ Juergen 

besser hätte ich es auch nicht erklären können, denn genauso muss man es machen den Fisch suchen


----------



## Palerado (8. April 2003)

Verwirrt hast Du mich zum Glück nicht   (nur ein bischen)
Die 2-Hakenmontage kommt erst in Frage wenn wir uns die Würmer selber geplümpert haben.

Am Wochenende werden wir gekaufte Würmer nutzen und deshalb nur mit einem Haken.

Ich habe schon einige Montagen gebaut und zum Glück sind diese dabei.
Warum habt Ihr nicht von Anfang an die Nachläufer benutzt? Die sieht mir irgendwie am besten aus.
Wo liegt denn da der Nachteil?

Das mit dem so weit raus wie möglich ist so eine Sache.
Mal schauen was meine 5-8 Jahre alten Teleskopknüppel noch so hergeben.


----------



## JuergenS (8. April 2003)

Es geht eben nicht nach dem Aussehen einer Montage.Sondern nach der Fängigkeit. 
Ich verwende zu Beginn des Angelns eigentlich immer meine Anfangsvariante. DAs 1-Haken System wird wie im letzten Posting weit rausgefeuert und die 2-Haken-Montage wird eben etwas kürzer geworfen.Die 2-Haken-Montage wird von mir bevorzugt auf Plattfische eingesetzt.Plattfische sind zum einen "Futterneider" und wo ein Fisch was zu fressen findet kann ja auch für einen zweiten noch was da sein ausserdem hast du durch zwei beköderte Vorfächer mehr "Lock"Duft im Wasser und die Fische werden eher auf deinen Köder aufmerksam.

Und das mit den Würmern ist auch so eine Sache. Klar Watties sind nicht gerade billig wenn mann sie kaufen muß aber du willst doch Fische fangen oder nicht. Manchmal muß man eben auch mal 2 oder 3 Würmer aufziehen um den Fisch an den Haken zu bekommen(Lockwirkung). Es hilft dir ja nichts wenn du ständig einen Wurm aufziehst aber niemand auf deinen Köder aufmerksam wird.Dann hast du bis zum Angelende zwar ne ganze Menge Würmer gespart aber unter Umständen auch keinen Fisch gefangen.
Kleines Beispiel: Ich habe letztes Wochenende bis zu FÜNF Würmer aufgezogen um einen Fisch an den Haken zu bekommen.
So,wenn ich was falsch erklärt habe bitte ich um Korrektur durch die anderen Experten.


----------



## Palerado (8. April 2003)

Ok ok. Ich habe mich vielleicht etwas falsch ausgedrückt.

Warum fängt die Nachläufermontage manchmal schlechter als die "normale"?
Die Wurfweite müsste doch ca. gleich sein.

5 Würmer???????
WEnn wir das alle machen sind das.... moment...
5 Würmer * 1 Haken * 5 Angler * 18 Cent = 4,50 €

Und das bei jeweils nur einer Rute mit einem Haken.

Oh man. Das is happig. Dann sollen die lieber auf meine Heringsfetzen beissen. Den Köder will ich nämlich auch ausprobieren.
Vielleicht läßt sich ja ein Butt dazu überreden.


----------



## MichaelB (8. April 2003)

Moin,

jaja, Angeln kann sich schon als relativ teures Hobby herausstellen...
Unter zwei Wattis, eben je nach Größe auch drei oder mehr, beködere ich auch nie, wie Jürgen eben schon beschrieben hat, die Lockwirkung ist dann einfach größer.  Aber wenn Du die Montage einholst muß ja nicht immer alles abgemacht werden, soll heißen das Du dann auch mal nur einen oder zwei Wattis hinterher schiebst.
Butt auf Heringsfetzen? Ich weiß nicht, das scheint mir nicht so aussichtsreich, der Topköder ist und bleibt der Wattwurm.
Die Nachläufermontage fängt eher mal besser als die Liftmontage weil die Mundschnur mehr Spiel in der Strömung hat, sie hängt ja am Ende der Montage und kann sich dadurch frei bewegen. Und dann ist es auch von Vorteil wenn man die Nachläufermundschnur recht lang wählt, eben wegen erwähntem Spiel in der Strömung. Meine Mundschnüre sind in der Regel nicht unter 80cm.
Ich mache das normal so, daß eine Angel mit Liftmontage und die andere mit Nachläufer bestückt wird, dann werfe ich beide so weit raus wie es geht und hole sie nach und nach näher heran. Und da wo es beißt gehen die kommenden Würfe dann hin, die nicht so fängige Montagenvariante wird gegen die fängigere ausgetauscht.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Palerado (8. April 2003)

Ich als Süßwasserangler kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, daß es im Meer nur 2
wirklich fängige Naturköder geben soll. Also Wattis und Seeringler.

Deshalb (um mich dann doch zu überzeugen) will ich auch andere Sachen probieren.
Die Dorsche fressen doch auch Heringe. Warum soll man sie dann nicht mit dem Köder auch fangen können?
Nun ja, ich werde es testen und dann berichten.


----------



## Andreas Michael (8. April 2003)

Es gibt auch andere Köder wie zB. Spierling geht auch mit Heringsfetzen dann hast du noch die möglichkeit in den Abend Stunden mit pilker oder Blinker vom Strand Du kannst auch mit der Brandungsrute 2 Twister und Pilker ohne drilling weit raus feuern und langsam einholen geht auch es gibt soviele möglichkeiten dann gibt es ja auch noch die mal hier angesprochenen Kunstköder von Kubiak sollen angeblich auch fangen ich habe aber damit noch kein Glück gehabt.

Dann hast Du noch die möglichkeit mit der senke in Hafengebieten zu senken um evtl. kleine Dorsche zu fangen um sie als köder zu nehmen, wir wissen ja Dorsch ist ein Kanibale:q :q 

Probieren über probieren:q :q


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (8. April 2003)

> Butt auf Heringsfetzen? Ich weiß nicht, das scheint mir nicht so aussichtsreich, der Topköder ist und bleibt der Wattwurm.



Moin Michael!
Sicher hast du recht wenn du sagst das Watti der beste Köder ist. Aber gerade mit Heringsfetzen habe ich meine größten Flundern gefangen. Naja und Steinbutt sowieso. Den hatte ich noch nie auf Wattwurm. Immer nur auf Hering oder Tobs.
Die Montagen hats de aber super erklärt.  #h


----------



## MichaelB (8. April 2003)

Moin,

danke für die Blumen:m 

Ich bin ja nun nicht der Vielangler vor dem Herrn, Beruf und Familie lässt es einfach nicht zu. Aber ich habe im Meer noch nie auf einen anderen Köder als Wattwurm gefangen, deshalb die Skepsis. Ausprobiert habe ich auch schon andere Köder, Kneifer, Miesmuschel, Heringsfetzen, Miracle Bait und andere "Fischmagneten"... doch das lassen wir besser mal sein#d
Aber: alle Fänge waren auf den guten alten Watti:l  

Doch auch hier gilt: probieren geht über studieren, ich teste trotzdem auch immer wieder mal die anderen Köder.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## JuergenS (8. April 2003)

@Andreas Michael

Du kannst Palerado doch nicht erzählen das er sich kleine Dorsche senken soll um diese als Hakenköder zu benutzen. Auch für gesenkte Dorsche gilt meines Wissens das Mindestmaß von 35 cm 

@Palerado

Mir scheint du störst dich ein bißchen an den Preisen für die Watties. Aber du solltest dir darüber im klaren sein das du für einen Abend in der Brandung minimum 50 Würmer brauchst. Pro Mann versteht sich.
Der Wattwurm hat nun mal eine weichere Konsistenz als der Tauwurm und man muß des öfteren den Haken neu beködern. 
So ist das eben beim Brandungsangeln.

@MichaelB



> Ausprobiert habe ich auch schon andere Köder, Kneifer, Miesmuschel, Heringsfetzen, Miracle Bait und andere "Fischmagneten"... doch das lassen wir besser mal sein


Wieder mal vergessen einen Haken ans Vorfach zu binden?
 :q :q


----------



## Palerado (8. April 2003)

Ich bin nunmal Lipper und der Geiz wurde mir in die Wiege gelegt.
Was sein muß muß sein. Aber wenn es andere Wege gibt gehen wir Lipper halt die.

Wenn ich nochmal eine kleine Rechnung aufstellen darf: 
7 * Angeln * 5 Angler * 50 Wattis = 1750 * 0,18 Cent = 315€

Das ist ein Betrag über den man schonmal nachdenken kann.
Wenn ich aber auf Hering nichts fange werde ich den Köder wechseln. Keine Frage.

Aber es ist ja nicht nur der Geiz (lippische Sparsamkeit) die mich auf Hering bringt.
Ich finde es interessant andere Sachen auszuprobieren.
Schlimm genug dass ich sonst alles kopieren muss weil mir das Wissen fehlt :q :q 

Aber :b bildet ja schliesslich.


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (8. April 2003)

**g**

Moin Pal,
billig ist das nicht aber ich schätz Du wirst spätestens nach dem zweitenmal Plümpern wieder welche kaufen  Ist halt Hart das plümpern, dann anschliessend noch in die Brandung, daß wird heftig.

Deiner Rechnung von 315 € muß aber dazugestellt werden das diese Summe aber auch wieder durch 5 Angler geteilt wird 

In Niobe hatten wir mal ein Angeln, dort hat mein Neffe kurz vor Schluß seinen einzigsten Dorsch fangen können, nachdem er 9 Wattis aufzog? So kann es auch gehen.

Bei Nachläufermontagen und "gewaltwürfen" kommt es schon mal vor das sich die Wattis im Flug schon vom Haken verabschieden, daher werfe ich nur mit Liftmontagen volle Pulle dabei sind die Wattis durch den Impact Shield etwas geschützt.

Liftmontagen kommen meißtens wie Oben zum Einsatz oder wenn wegen Steine oder Kraut das Blei nebst Montage schnell vom Grund weg muß.

Wie gesagt Probieren geht über studieren, am Wasser wirst Du das alles dann schnell verstehen was du hier liest.


----------



## Andreas Michael (8. April 2003)

@ JuergenS 

Du hast vielleicht recht mit dem Mindestmass aber die sind nicht zum verzehr sondern dann köderfische:q :q :q  und Köderfische haben kein Mindestmass:q :q :q 

Nein das ist ein Scherz Du hast vollkommen recht hatte ich nicht bedacht mit dem Mass :c


----------



## MichaelB (8. April 2003)

Moin,

@Jürgen: wie jetzt Haken, ich höre immer Haken, welcher Haken?:q :q :q 

@Palerado: Dein Zusammengerechne was man für Wattis ausgeben muß verstehe ich nicht so ganz #d  
Also von der Algebra kann ich soeben noch folgen, aber wozu das Zahlenjonglieren? 
Wenn ich mit Wattis angeln gehen will dann muß ich die entweder selber plümpern ( aua mein Rücken ) oder eben kaufen ( aua mein Portmonai ). Die Rechnungen Angler x Wattis x Ausflüge : Wind bringen Dich nicht näher an den Fisch, das kann nur der passende Köder in ausreichender Menge! 
Abgesehen von den äußeren Bedingungen... ich habe letzten Samstag 100 Ostsee-Wattis und hundert Gramm Kneifer verschenken müssen als nichts ging... :c
Ich könnte es mir auch nicht leisten, jedes Wochenende zum Brandungsangeln zu fahren aber wenn ich dann mal los bin sollte es nicht an zu wenig Ködern scheitern dürfen. Denn ich möchte ja auch Fische fangen und nicht nur einzelne Wattis baden  
Es gibt aber unterschiedliche Qualitäten und Größen bei den Wattis, je nach Händler sind sie größer ( das spart!   ) oder kleiner ( das spart NICHT   )

Gruß
Michael


----------



## JuergenS (9. April 2003)

> Ich könnte es mir auch nicht leisten, jedes Wochenende zum Brandungsangeln zu fahren aber wenn ich dann mal los bin sollte es nicht an zu wenig Ködern scheitern dürfen. Denn ich möchte ja auch Fische fangen und nicht nur einzelne Wattis baden


 #6
Genau so ist das


----------



## Palerado (9. April 2003)

Na gut Ihr habt mich. Ich werde nun aufhören zu rechnen und mich auf das WEsentliche konzentrieren.

Das mit dem Plümpern werden wir natürlich trotzdem probieren.
Schliesslich ist das Gerät schon fertig.

9 Wattis auf eine Mundschnur?
Da ist es dann doch reiner Zufall wenn der Fisch den Haken erwischt, oder sehe ich das (mal wieder) falsch?
Das mit dem Reste nach oben schieben kenne ich schon.
Das habe ich vor Jahren auch immer gemacht.


----------



## Angelheini (9. April 2003)

Moin,

ich rechne auch mal mit 
In der vergangenen Woche 4x Brandungsangeln, insgesamt 600 Wattis verballert und € 92,- bezahlt (400 davon habe ich für € 56,- bekommen).
Unser Tiefkühler ist jetzt wieder voll mit 16 Butt und Filets von 30 Dorschen, Kilo Dorschfilet kostet € ...,-
Aber ich rechne nicht so, auch wenn ich nur die Hälfte oder noch weniger gefangen hätte, mir ist der Spaß am Wasser wichtiger und wie schon gesagt wurde, wenn ich schon den weiten Weg an die Küste mache, soll es im Endeffekt nicht an zu wenig Würmern scheitern.
Denn Brandungsangeln ist nun mal keine billige Angelegenheit, wie die meisten anderen Angelarten auch nicht.

Gruß Angelheini


----------



## Palerado (9. April 2003)

Aaaaahhhhh ist ja gut. Ich gebe auf.

Ihr solltet aber auch bedenken, daß ein Schüler und ein Azubi mitfahren.
Bei denen sieht es mit der Kohle eh schon nicht so dolle aus.
Die sind froh über jeden Euro den sie sparen.
Boot usw. sind auch nicht gerade billig.
Dafür wird es aber mit Sicherheit ein super Urlaub :z :z :z 

Wo bekommt man 400 Stück für 56€???????

Der obere Teil war jetzt aber wirklich mein letzter Kommentar zu den Preisen.
Meine nächsten Posts werden sich wieder ausschließlich aufs anglerische beziehen.:b :b


----------



## Angelheini (9. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Palerado _
> Ihr solltet aber auch bedenken, daß ein Schüler und ein Azubi mitfahren.
> [/B]


Sorry, konnte ja keiner wissen 
Natürlich ist in diesem Fall das Geldproblem absolut verständlich, also Ärmel hochkrempeln und rein ins Wasser ...


> _Original geschrieben von Palerado _
> Wo bekommt man 400 Stück für 56€???????
> [/B]


Die haben unsere Vereinskameraden besorgt, woher weiß ich auch nicht genau.

Gruß Angelheini


----------



## Palerado (9. April 2003)

Oh. Mein Fehler. Hatte ich noch nicht erwähnt.
Dann kann ich mir jetzt auch vorstellen warum meine wilden Rechnungen auf Unverständnis gestossen sind.

Aber das wird schon alles.
Wenn das mit dem Plümpern nicht funktioniert dann setze ich meinen kleinen Bruder
mit nem Hut in die Innenstadt.
Vielleicht kann er ja mitleidserregend gucken :q


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (9. April 2003)

**lol**



> Die haben unsere Vereinskameraden besorgt, woher weiß ich auch nicht genau.



*g* Die haben die selber geplümpert und dann euch verscheuert 


@Pal,
mein Neffe ist auch Schüler und jetzt Azubi, der hat den Dreh aber raus! Der hat einen Angelverrückten Onkel der nicht merkt ob er nun 100 oder 150 Wattis gekauft hat 

Sucht euch nen Sponsor zb. Patenonkel  Motto: Runter von der Strasse ab zum Angeln :m


----------



## Palerado (9. April 2003)

Das mit dem Plümpern wird einmal probiert und wenn es nicht geht
muss Vattan bluten :q 
Dann kenne ich da keine Gnade mehr.
Der kann froh sein, dass wir Jungspunde ihn noch mitnehmen.

Sorry Paps. War nicht ernst gemeint.

@FFT-Webmaster: Es muss schrecklich sein so ein gefülltes Portmornaie (ich kann mir nicht merken wie man es schreibt) zu haben das man den Überblick verliert.

Sollte Dir mal wieder der Überblick fehlen: PN an mich.
Ich bringe die Übersichtlichkeit zurück :z :z :z 

PS: Ich bin weder der SChüler noch der Azubi, aber das tut hier nichts zur Sache :g


----------



## MichaelB (9. April 2003)

Moin,

nagut, neun Wattis auf eine Mundschnur halte ich auch für etwas übertrieben, die Hälfte sollte aber schon gehn, hängt ja auch immer etwas von der Größe ab.
Aber erstens haben mehrere Wattis wie schon erwähnt die bessere Lockwirkung, zweitens ist Herr Dorsch ein so unglaubliches Großmaul, der saugt sich einfach alles rein was fressbar und lecker erscheint und peilt dann erst hinterher das das Ding einen Haken hat 

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: ...und Herr Plattfisch ist nicht viel besser...


----------



## JuergenS (9. April 2003)

> das das Ding einen Haken hat


Wenn denn man einer dran ist:q :q :q


----------



## Palerado (9. April 2003)

Haken??? Die lasse ich auch weg.

Ich kloppe einfach nen Nagel krumm und binde den mit nem Halbschlag an die Mundschnur.
Der Fisch soll ja auch ne Chance haben.


----------



## JuergenS (9. April 2003)

> Ich kloppe einfach nen Nagel krumm und binde den mit nem Halbschlag an die Mundschnur



Jaja,Haken selber machen,Würmer plümpern und die Rute ist wahrscheinlich auch ein Eigenbau Marke Besenstiel mit ner Schnur die aus eingeschmolzenen Plastiktüten selbst hergestellt wurde.:q :q :q


----------



## Andreas Michael (9. April 2003)

Also wenn ich das hier lese kommen mir die tränen:c  löööl 

Aber ehrlich wir alle die angeln gehen wissen doch das es nicht billig ist loszugehen um spass zu haben und gegebenfalls den einen oder anderen Fisch zu überlisten ist nun mal so ich jedenfalls schaue nicht mehr in die Tasche um zu sehen das wenn ich zurück bin vom angeln kein geld mehr da ist ich weiss es vorher:q :q


----------



## Palerado (10. April 2003)

Das mit der Plastiktüte ist wirklich eine Wahnsinnsarbeit.
Vor allen Dingen immer wieder nachzumessen ob der Durchmesser stimmt und evtl. an den Stellen neu schmelzen.

@Andreas Michael: Du hast völlig Recht.
Teuer ist unser Hobby wirklich.


----------



## Reppi (10. April 2003)

Hallo Leute,lese hier gerade die Berichte der letzten Tage und bin zu dem Entschluß gekommen,mich im Golfverein anzumelden;wird billiger :q :q :q 
Oder ich mache eine Ich-AG ;denn wenn ich aus der Haustür falle liege ich hier im Watt...d.h. mit Freund Forke(?) 20 min graben und 20 Wattis sind mir !!!
Noch besser : 3 Studenten einstellen und 5 Euro Stundenlohn und dann bei Ebay die Jungs versteigern.......So enstehen die Geschichten vom Tellerwäscher zum Milionär:m :q :m :q 
PS. an die Insider ; es sind die GUTEN Nordseewattis !!!


----------



## JuergenS (10. April 2003)

Hey Reppi
Dann ist doch eins schon mal klar.Solltest du irgendwann mal mit mir oder den anderen zum Brandungsangeln gehen bist du für die Wattwurmversorgung zuständig. :m 
Da meines Wissens aber die *komerzielle* Wattwurmbuddelei in good old Germany verboten ist müßten wir noch überlegen wie man deine Leistung dann gebührend würdigt.Aber da wird bestimmt der eine oder andere Vorschlag kommen,da bin ich mir sicher.  :q


----------



## Andreas Michael (11. April 2003)

Also ich bin bereit einen Warmen Händedruck dafür zu geben:m :m und evtl. wenn die Wattis gut sind noch stück trocken Brot dazu damit du im Watt nicht verhungers beim Buddeln:q :q :q


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (11. April 2003)

Du bist aber knauserig Andreas. #d
Von mir gibs ein Bier!


----------



## Andreas Michael (11. April 2003)

Nicht knauserig nur die Kohle die spare kann ich dann in Haken und anderes gedöns investieren:m :m #h nach dem brutalen Brandungsangeln muss ich ja erstmal alles neu kaufen


----------



## Reppi (12. April 2003)

Suuper Jungs !!! Mit euch kann ich richtig reich werden :c :c 
Nen 93 jährigen mit Rückenschäden solch unanständige Angebote machen ................
Aber sollten wir mal an den gleichen Strand gespült werden,werde ich dann mal Pröbchen an euch verteilen ......vielleicht wird das Gebot von Euch dann ja um ne Wurst erhöht ?:q :q


----------



## Andreas Michael (12. April 2003)

@ Reppi

Das ist doch ein Wort dat geid in Ordnung

Deine devise "ein Mann ein Wort"  hoffe ich doch:q :m


----------

